# Wirelss Conneciton problems in Advent 4211



## gdeblander (Oct 9, 2008)

My new Advent 4211 seems to have a mind of its own when it comes to connecting or evenrecognising wireless networks. Seems unrelated to status ofthe network I'm trying to locate as my partner using his Dell ALWAYS manages to identify networks. Can anybody help?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this all network or just one network ?

would you also be specific about "mind of its own" what happens

try taking the secruity of the router - see if that improves, you may also need to change channels on the router as inrterference may be the cause


----------



## pockz (Oct 15, 2008)

I have just bout the same laptop this week... and the wireless feature is doing my head in... it can pick up networks and log on... but it keeps disconnecting... i phoned up the techguys.. they said that the network card (realtek 8119) needs updating.. and told me to go to their website and download the driver update... problem is their site doesnt seem to work on any computer i try to access it on... so i went to realtek website to find the driver and its all too confusing for me... could someone PLEASE PLEASE help me find the driver up date for realtek network card 8119 for advent 4211 laptop running on windows xp!!!

thanks in advance


----------



## Mikey007 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi,

I had exactly the same problems with wireless connection when I first bought my 4211. The problem wasn't the drivers (although I always update them) but the channel my router was on. Our router was configured for channel 13 because it is quiet. The problem is, the 4211 wireless card can only go up to 11! Most of my neighbours are on 1 which is the default channel so I had avoided it. Our existing computers all worked with 13 ok but not the 4211!

It sounds like the problem you have is too many neighbours on the same channel as you. This could explain seeing it sometimes and it dropping connection other occasions. My brother had this problem so I changed him to channel 4 on the router and all is well. The Dell is obviously getting better reception or is configured directly for the channel your routr is set to.

As far as the driver is concerned, click here to download the Realtek 8187se driver directly:

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=driverfile&dno=6922&i=1

Please note I get my drivers from MSi directly. I take it you know that you have a re-badged MSi Wind U100 (they made the laptop). Also, I don't know of the wifi card you mention (Realtek 8119) being used in the 4211. They do use three different models but I am only aware of one Realtek!

Did you get the number from the sticker underneath your 4211? If not, it is the middle of the three stickers that says, "RF Module inside:" The third row of this label lisits your model number such as RTL8187se

I hope this helps.

Oh here is the link for the other downloads:

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=135&prod_no=1474

Most haven't changed.

Good luck


----------



## Mikey007 (Oct 25, 2008)

Did you know this laptop is very easy to upgrade the RAM to 2 GB and it only costs £12.99?


----------



## dcompton (Oct 30, 2008)

yep I got a advent 4211 this week to replace my old ibm.

its great, but the wireless is terrible. just keeps dropping off every few mins. it makes it unusable.

If you search online there are hundreds of people with the same problem, so I am amazed this is being taken more seriously.

I tried flashing the bios to 1.09, still had the same problem.

I tried update the drivers via the manufacturers website, still had the same problem.

*But I managed to fix mine today*:up: and has worked faultlessly all day long, has not dropped off wifi since I done this.

Run windows update, select CUSTOM, then install both the ms realtec drivers windows offers, reboot and it fixes it. Don't know why these drivers fix it and the manufacturers don't, but worked for me.

Make sure do custom and not express ms update as it wont suggest them as they optionals.

I was also getting terrible packet loss on pings with the supplied drivers, over 1000ms to yahoo no matter when I did it and internal ones were bad. now they only 100ms max so shows the supplied drivers and messed up.


----------



## drongodrew (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey thanks for posting that MSI wlan driver link. This seems to have totally sorted my wifi switching on and off after just 20 minutes. It also seems to have made my battery last a lot longer. Don't know how that works but it's true.


----------

